# Mono



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mannn all my lymph nodes swollen nearly two months now.that had me freakrd till i got a blood test and it saod mono in early september.had a slight headache every morning and fogginess for nearly two weeks and sleeping nearly 12 or more hours a night. I dont have severe symptoms like some but shit I started doing construction work again two weeks ago after feeling right pert again, in a day or two of hard labor caught up to me. Started drinking beer again went from one a night or so to excess and lots of activity. Crazy how it catches up. Gotta take it easy really hard to do.Talked to a gal I know who had it nearly 5 months or so with symptoms that came and went Anyone else ever have this?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Oct 28, 2014)

Jesus that's a long illness. Get well soon and take it ez on the booze. Eat lots of zinc n vitamin c. Ive never really been sick on the road minus food poisening and the occasional injury


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not on the road. But I think I got it picking up butts or eating partially eaten food, learned a lesson! I wanted to head out on foot a few tines but backed off it


----------

